# Alerts and picture problems.



## webby3650 (Dec 1, 2019)

I no longer get alerts unless I click on the alert icon, I’ve missed a lot of replies and tags because it never gave me an alert. Also, when I click on a picture to enlarge it, only about half of it shows up. I don’t use tapatalk, I don’t like it at all. I only use my phone to access hearth, anyone else have these issues?


----------



## webfish (Dec 1, 2019)

What browser?


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’m using an IPhone.


----------



## webfish (Dec 1, 2019)

Safari?


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 1, 2019)

webfish said:


> Safari?


Yes


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 20, 2019)

I’m still having this issue. Anyone else Using an iPhone and having trouble?


----------



## webfish (Dec 20, 2019)

I use all the time on an iphone 6 and safari , no issues. Have you tried different browser?


----------



## pirates712 (Jan 8, 2021)

On android/chrome pictures are cut off for me as well after clicking/tapping to view the larger version. I only see the left side of the image, the X to close is cut off so I have to use android's back button which takes me to the previous page. I believe it's the same whether in portrait or landscape orientation.


----------



## Nealm66 (Jan 8, 2021)

It happens to me as well, iPhone 10 - safari


----------



## todo10 (Jan 8, 2021)

Can you please share a url where I can reproduce this?
@Nealm66 @pirates712


----------



## Nealm66 (Jan 8, 2021)

todo10 said:


> Can you please share a url where I can reproduce this?
> @Nealm66 @pirates712


Lol, your talking to an old logger. No idea what you mean


----------



## Nealm66 (Jan 8, 2021)

I notice it happens with threads you don’t respond in for a while as far as no alerts. Photo splits are random


----------



## pirates712 (Jan 8, 2021)

Every single photo posted on any thread is cut off for me. Here's an example, with a screenshot of what it looks like on my phone




__





						Double Sided Firplace - insert or wood stove
					

Hello!  I have a double sided fireplace that is useful for evacuating all the air in the house (~1500 sq ft) and making the room smell like smoke :) I'd like to be able to have a fire that actually makes the house warmer without worrying about sparks flying out onto the carpet. Main heat is...




					www.hearth.com


----------

